# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Russians APPROVE of their President

## goldenequity

with 30% ballots counted...

Voter turnout in Russian presidential election likely to exceed 65%

Vladimir Putin wins Russian presidential election with *76.3* percent of votes - *current* exit polls







=============


and
this is AFTER
he won elections in:

USA
Moldova
Czech Republic
Italy
Serbia
Bulgaria
Mongolia

and won referendums in:

Crimea
Netherlands
UK
Italy
Catalonia

hahaha

c'mon... you KNOW *the 'orange one' is jealous*. U KNOW this 4 sure. It's a given. 


imo
what this REALLY is
is a big FUUCK YOU to the globalists and the NGOs..
Nothing worked... not sanctions, not bribes, not propaganda, not subversion (Nalvany).
It merely CEMENTS the Russian people together.
Good.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Was there any doubt that he was going to lose?

----------


## Jamesiv1

We may need a poll about this topic.

----------


## timosman

> We may need a poll about this topic.


How did you vote in today's election?

----------


## Jamesiv1

> How did you vote in today's election?


If you will re-phrase your question in a poll format with plenty of options, I will be happy to answer it.

----------


## Vieux Canard

Of course!  Putin is one of the few adults on the world stage today.  Another item of interest is that in an internationally monitored election, Bashar Assad won by a larger margin than Trump did.  Of course the USA has long needed regime change.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Should be no surprise when Putin has control of the media and can decide who is allowed to run against him.  Officials were told to be sure they get at least 60% voter turnout in their districts if they had any hopes of any promotions (or wanted to avoid demotions). 




> Reports of violations at polling stations mounted as the day progressed. By the time the polls closed, independent election monitor Golos said it had received reports of 2,742 alleged violations, including ballot boxes placed out of sight of observation cameras and observers being blocked from carrying out their job.
> 
> Russian election officials said they were looking into several reports of voting violations. It was also clear efforts were being made to get out the vote.
> 
> On Russia’s Pacific coast, in the Khabarovsk region, local officials offered food at a discount to lure people to the polls.
> 
> Voters were* being bused in across Russia to the polls*, according to supporters of Aleksei Navalny, the opposition leader barred from running in the election.
> 
> They also reported hundreds of cases of alleged voter fraud, notably in Moscow and St. Petersburg, two areas where Putin has low support.
> ...


https://www.rferl.org/a/putin-expect.../29105971.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43452449




> During polling day, independent election monitoring group Golos reported hundreds of irregularities, including:
> 
> Voting papers found in some ballot boxes before polls opened
> 
> Observers were barred from entering some polling stations
> 
> Some people were bussed in amid suspicion of forced voting
> 
> Webcams at polling stations were obstructed by balloons and other obstacles
> ...


Ballot box stuffing caught on CCTV:

----------


## Origanalist

I wonder how much Stalin won by?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I wonder how much Stalin won by?

----------


## Danke

> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43452449
> 
> 
> 
> Ballot box stuffing caught on CCTV:


Did the Democrats send over a team to teach the Russians.

----------


## timosman

> Did the Democrats send over a team to teach the Russians.


We will not know until a sequel comes out - Yanks to the rescue: Times story of how Americans helped Yeltsin win 1996 pres election - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-pres-election

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity

*Final*

Vladimir Putin has garnered *76.65%* of the vote in the March 18 presidential election with 99% of the ballots counted, according to the Central Election Commission.
The voter turnout at Sunday’s presidential election in Russia was *67%*
**("More than 67%," he said, adding that data received from 4.5% of polling stations was yet to be added to the Vybory (or Elections) automated electoral system, so voter turnout was subject to change.)

More than 55 mln Russians have voted for incumbent head of state Vladimir Putin in the March 18 presidential election:

----------


## Raginfridus

That chick who ran against Putin for real was hawt:

----------


## Raginfridus

K. Sobchak didn't win?! What the actual F, Russians?

Don't want Trump grabbing Russia by the pussy?

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## goldenequity

Putin wins over 92% of Crimea vote with 71.6% turnout - preliminary data
INterfax

----------


## Raginfridus

> Did the Democrats send over a team to teach the Russians.


Bill Kristol organizes a foreign exchange for ballot stuffers.

----------


## goldenequity

Marx LIVES!!!!! heh-heh

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Marx LIVES!!!!! heh-heh

----------

